
Ask HN: Are we headed toward some kind of corporate dystopia? - sharemywin
Link I found to definition:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.readwritethink.org&#x2F;files&#x2F;resources&#x2F;lesson_images&#x2F;lesson926&#x2F;DefinitionCharacteristics.pdf
======
sharemywin
Corporate control: One or more large corporations control society through
products, advertising, and/or the media. Examples include Minority Report and
Running Man.

• Bureaucratic control: Society is controlled by a mindless bureaucracy
through a tangle of red tape, relentless regulations, and incompetent
government officials. Examples in film include Brazil.

• Technological control: Society is controlled by technology—through
computers, robots, and/or scientific means. Examples include The Matrix, The
Terminator, and I, Robot.

• Philosophical/religious control: Society is controlled by philosophical or
religious ideology often enforced through a dictatorship or theocratic
government.

~~~
sharemywin
The didn't list idiocracy. My favorite movie, but pretty bleak vision of the
future.

~~~
2close4comfort
I was totally thinking Snow Crash

